# 25hp Mercury 2 stroke cowling seal.



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks like this has been a problem for some time: http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=24652


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah that's my thread from a few years ago.


----------

